# I Need The Help Of Anyone Who Reads This Forum...



## Teflon Billy (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey folks,

I used to post a Story Hour thread here called "Cascade City: A Mustants and Masterminds campaign".

Well, it looks like it is no longer here and my computer just coorupted all of my files on it.

If anyone has saved it somehwere, please, please let me know.

Yes, I am aware this is a longshot


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Nov 18, 2003)

How long ago was this?

-F


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Nov 18, 2003)

Actually, it doesn't matter.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34179

Do I rule or what?

-F


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 18, 2003)

YOU ARE THE MAN!


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Nov 18, 2003)

Fear my Google-fu!

-F


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 18, 2003)

Fear it? 

I'm tempted to start sacrificing my enemies to it!


----------



## Zaruthustran (Nov 19, 2003)

Does this mean that you're going to start the story hour again? I just read it; it's good. Love the characters.

-z


----------



## ledded (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh yes, I just read it to.  Please ressurrect this one; it would be nice to see some more of it.


----------

